# Main Salmon Road closed



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

InciWeb the Incident Information System: Mustang Complex Announcement

I'm not sure what this means for MFS salmon boater but Main Salmon boaters can still launch. Boaters should be prepared to launch from Cove Creek instead of Corn Creek for Main Salmon River trips. Permits for this additional river use will be issued at the North Fork Ranger Station.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

It's raining ash in salmon right now and visibility is zero


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

InciWeb the Incident Information System: Mustang Complex Announcement

http://www.inciweb.org/incident/article/3100/15833/

Sounds like a party at Cache Bar !!!!!


----------



## whee (Jul 21, 2011)

Took this pic yesterday about 6pm. Looks pretty nasty at the middle/main confluence.


----------



## hialtitude (Apr 24, 2007)

Wadeinthewater said:


> I'm not sure what this means for MFS salmon boater but Main Salmon boaters can still launch. Boaters should be prepared to launch from Cove Creek instead of Corn Creek for Main Salmon River trips. Permits for this additional river use will be issued at the North Fork Ranger Station.


Where is Cove Creek? The only one that I am framiliar with is on the Middle Fork.


----------



## whee (Jul 21, 2011)

Cove creek is about a mile after the second bridge that crosses the river after you turn at north fork, where you cross back to the river right side.


----------



## Blue Cadillac (Aug 11, 2009)

Has anyone gotten off the Main Salmon in the last few days? Need input on the river conditions and smoke/ash situation. Supposed to launch Friday August 17.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Blue Cadillac said:


> Has anyone gotten off the Main Salmon in the last few days? Need input on the river conditions and smoke/ash situation. Supposed to launch Friday August 17.


My brother did... 3 days ago. 

Said they got smoked out on the last day. Said it was getting pretty bad in there.

Also, just by following this stuff here in Idaho... I wouldn't expect it to get any better in the next few weeks. With the Mustang Complex (Salmon), Halstead (Seafoam/Bear Valley area), Trinities (Middle Fork Boise area), and even the Springs fire (Payettes)... these are all at low containment and don't expect to be 50% contained til at least Sept.


----------



## Blue Cadillac (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I was hoping it would be better further down the river, but sounds like it's not.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

great pic, whee. thanks for putting it up. cheers.


----------



## Blue Cadillac (Aug 11, 2009)

Here is some info I just got in an email, posting it in case anyone else is wondering.


I just spoke with the N. Fk Ranger Station. At this point they are
expecting to have the road open by tomorrow for a Corn Creek launch.
The Mallard fire as of last night was 85% CONTAINED. She stated
depending on conditions, they may or may not utilize a pilot car to
get us through. If we launch from Cove Creek, we’ll have to stop at
Cache Bar (M. Fk take out) for equipment check and Corn Creek for camp
assignments.
She requested that I call her Wednesday evening, and again Thursday
morning prior to leaving. I’ll keep you updated as I know more.


----------



## Tandem (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info. We're supposed to launch August 20. Reconsidering if smoke is going to be with us all the way to Carey Creek. Advice?


----------



## montana_field (Mar 28, 2011)

I've done main in smoke many times. Bees, bears and little respite from smoke. One trick for bees/wasps/hornets is to put mostly empty coke cans around camp so they go in and drown


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Blue Cadillac said:


> Has anyone gotten off the Main Salmon in the last few days? Need input on the river conditions and smoke/ash situation. Supposed to launch Friday August 17.


Hey, sorry I misread you earlier. My brother got off the Middle Fork 3 days ago, not the Main. 

I would think that once you get past the Mallard fire the first day or so the rest of the trip would be fine???


----------



## Blue Cadillac (Aug 11, 2009)

Anchorless, 

Thanks for the update! I hope it does clear up when the canyon widens. Figured it's smokey here in Boise/Meridian and if I'm going to breathe smoke anyway rather be on 
the river!


----------



## whee (Jul 21, 2011)

Yesterday everything downstream of the mustang complex was about the same; it didn't really get any better the farther you went. Upstream of the complex it was pretty bad. I wouldn't cancel the trip. There was smoke but is wasn't that bad. Salmon, Challis and Stanley were all worse than the conditions in the canyon downstream of the fires. If the wind changes and moves the smoke west then all bets are off.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

It looks pretty good west of the confluence, although some smoke may be coming over from a huge fire in Oregon.

http://aviationweather.gov/adds/satellite/displaysat?region=LWS&isingle=mult_big&itype=vis


----------



## budman (Mar 25, 2011)

We took off the Main last Friday. At that time you could see lots of smoke, even taste it in the canyon, but the boating was still fine. The weather was extremely hot, and thus the temps did not drop a lot during the night. If you can stand the smoke, launching from Cove just adds another day to your adventure.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

montana_field said:


> I've done main in smoke many times. Bees, bears and little respite from smoke. One trick for bees/wasps/hornets is to put mostly empty coke cans around camp so they go in and drown


+1 on the crazy yellow jackets. We floated during the fires in 2007 and just about everyone in our group got stung. Those suckers go nuts in the smoke. We also saw a lot more rattlesnakes on that trip. The trip itself was awesome. The smoke wasn't too bad and we had the river to ourselves pretty much. We were a small group, but they let us have any camp we wanted which was nice. One night we sat in camp watching the opposite hillside go up in flames. It was a powerful sight to see. We had no safety issues with the fire. Attaching a few pics from that trip. The fiery sunshine was too cool.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

from a mass email + attachment this morning, a few bits of info in there anyway....


"Dear Middle Fork boaters,

Please read the attached information about the Mustang complex fire.

Yesterday afternoon, the Salmon River Road was closed from Cove Creek down to Corn Creek and remains closed until the road can be cleared.

The Middle Fork remains open at this time; however, there is a lot of fire activity happening and boaters need to be prepared for smoky conditions and possible delays. You may want to take extra food, just in case.

You are also encouraged to follow the fire activity on the forest at: InciWeb the Incident Information System: Salmon - Challis National Forest Incidents , especially the Mustang Fire. Fire activity maps and information is being posted as quickly as possible on this site.

Donna

Donna Leuzinger
Admin (River Clerk)
Salmon-Challis National Forest
Middle Fork Ranger District
HC 63 Box 1669, Challis, ID 83226
208-879-4101 * Fax: 208-879-4198 
[email protected]


From: Dunlap, Karen E -FS 
Sent: Tuesday, August 14, 2012 9:52 AM
To: FS-pdl r4 s-c
Subject: August 14. 2012 Mustang Complex update. Salmon River Closed at Cove Creek.

It is anticipated that the Salmon River Road will be closed throughout today (August 14) due to debris and rocks blocking the road. A road grader will be working on the road today and the road will be opened as soon as it is safe for travel. For more information, call Karen Dunlap at 208-756-5192.


Karen E. Dunlap
Forest Environmental Coordinator
Forest Climate Change Coordinator
Salmon-Challis National Forest
1206 S. Challis Street
Salmon, Idaho 83467
208-756-5192 (phone)
208-756-5555 (fax)
[email protected]
Planning on the FSWeb"


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Also good to check with your shuttle company to see their plans and contingencies


----------



## eideho (Apr 29, 2009)

Just in today's Idaho Falls Post Register. The normal zoo at Cache Bar is challenging at peak times. This one must have been a party.

*Mustang Complex fires strand 200 rafters*

By Laura Zuckerman
[email protected] 
SALMON -- An estimated 200 rafters were stranded Tuesday after wildfires forced the closure of the only road available to return them to civilization once they've ended trips on the Middle Fork of the Salmon River.
Officials with the Salmon-Challis National Forest closed portions of Salmon River Road on Monday, then closed it entirely Monday night after the Mustang Complex fires tripled in size, sending rocks, burned trees and debris tumbling down onto the road.
Several of the fires in what once was an eight-fire complex have burned together and merged, officials said.
Government crews worked Tuesday to remove the debris and reopen the road, U.S.
Forest Service spokeswoman Karen Dunlap said. The goal was to reopen Salmon River Road sometime this morning, she said.
In the interim, an estimated 200 people were left without a way to return to their vehicles, many of which were parked in Salmon. The rafters were forced to camp at Cache Bar, the chief take-out point for Middle Fork boaters.
The spot is located at the end of commercial and private rafting trips that run through the Frank Church River of No Return Wilderness.
Outfitters at the location, about 62 miles northwest of Salmon, told Salmon-Challis forest officials that they likely had enough food on hand, even though rafters tend to carry a minimum in provisions. Supplies are based upon the length of the trip and the number of people in the party.
"If they run out of food, we can provide them with MREs and other supplies," Dunlap said.
The unplanned campout capped two days of swiftly changing conditions downriver caused by the Mustang Complex fires, which had grown to more than 36,000 acres by Tuesday morning.
Worries about safety also prompted Forest Service officials to change the launch spot and length for main Salmon River trips.
The rafting season, at its height from June through early September, accounts for a hefty share of the local economy. Forest Service officials are seeking to smooth the way for recreationists while ensuring their safety, Dunlap said.
But the fires already have had a negative effect among businesses that rely on the summer rafting season.
"We've had numerous cancellations; it's just kind of a nightmare," said Dawn Anderson, an office assistant with River Shuttles in Salmon.
The business, which shuttles vehicles for both Middle Fork and main Salmon rafters, has been disrupted by both the Mustang Complex and the Halstead Fire, burning near Stanley. The fires have forced the occasional closure of roads leading to key Middle Fork boat launch sites.
Tuesday also marked the second day that area wildfires sent smoke and deposits of ash -- with some particles as large as snowflakes -- into Salmon.


----------



## Fash (Jul 21, 2010)

Tandem said:


> Thanks for the info. We're supposed to launch August 20. Reconsidering if smoke is going to be with us all the way to Carey Creek. Advice?


Just got off the Main yesterday. The smoke was moderate to really bad all the way down to past Big Mallard Rapid, where one of the fires was burning down to river on the right side. We were actually supposed to camp at Big Mallard so we moved down to Boiler Hole. Set up camp, had dinner, watched a helicopter dip from the river, then the fire moved to within site of camp so we packed up and moved across the river to Hermit Hanks. As of Saturday, the smoke was minimal past Elkhorn Rapid, but conditions might have changed since then.


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

Our group took off the MFS on Tuesday. We were stopped at the confluence site and ordered to report to the FS ranger at Cache. She then directed us down to Corn Creek for the duration of the road closure. Cache was full with a group of boaters who came down with the river flu and fire trucks loading water.

Not much of a party at Cache or Corn for that matter. Just stuck with very little hope of getting out. We were told to expect to stay at Corn at least until today but a very small window opened yesterday am and our vehicles shuttled in. Two commercials and our private were the only groups out yesterday as far as I know. Corn creek must have been a total show with the new load of boaters coming in.

We were also told the MFS closed below the B yesterday. Good luck to all stuck in that mess!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Sheesh. We were supposed to launch yesterday, but hubby and I had to back out due to home selling issues. The rest of the group launched as far as I know, along with another group of friends. I hope everything works out for them. I guess the road closed again yesterday afternoon. what a mess.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

just passing along another email.....some shuttle info and stopping in at flying b,ect

----------

FYI.

Also, there is a Forest Service employee stationed at Flying B to provide information to boaters.
Stop in to get an update before heading downstream.


Donna Leuzinger
Admin (River Clerk)
Salmon-Challis National Forest
Middle Fork Ranger District
HC 63 Box 1669, Challis, ID 83226
208-879-4101 * Fax: 208-879-4198 
[email protected]


From: Frederick, Julieann -FS 
Sent: Friday, August 17, 2012 2:15 PM
To: Leuzinger, Donna -FS
Subject: update on Salmon River Road

Hey Donna – We sent this to MS outfitters and shuttles last night:

ATTENTION: FIRE IN SALMON RIVER CORRIDOR
Fire in the Salmon River Canyon upstream of Corn Creek Boat Launch is affecting Main Salmon River trips. The road is currently open for boaters and residents and will continue to experience intermittent delays until further notice.

Main Salmon River trips may launch from Cove Creek Boat Launch (17.6 miles upstream of Corn Creek). No water is available at Cove Creek so boaters should plan to get water at Newland Ranch Human Waste Disposal Site or Spring Creek Campground. Overnight camping is available at Spring Creek (11 miles upstream of Cove Creek). Limited dispersed camping is available at Cove Creek Boat Launch. 


It is recommended vehicles to be dropped off at Cache Bar for Middle Fork take-outs not be left unattended in the corridor overnight. They may be dropped off at Cache Bar the same day river parties plan to take out. Vehicles should be left in the lower parking area or the pull-out on the downhill side of the road. Vehicles should not be left along the uphill side of the road. Drivers should speak with the River Checker at Cache Bar regarding parking when they arrive.

The Forest Service has contracted a bus with trailer and driver service which is currently staged at Corn Creek. The bus (capacity approximately 28 people) is available upon request to bring parties upriver from Cache Bar. The parking area immediately downriver from Deadwater Picnic Site has been identified as a staging area for extended vehicle storage.

For further information contact North Fork Ranger District, 208-865-2700.


Julie Frederick
North Fork Ranger District
PO Box 180 - 11 Casey Rd
North Fork, ID 83466
[email protected]
208-865-2709/ Fax: 208-865-2738
[Leuzinger, Donna]

Mustang Complex Wildfire

For Immediate Release: 8:00 August 17, 2012

SALMON RIVER ROAD REMAINS OPEN AS MUSTANG FIRE GROWS

Managers of the Mustang Complex Fire are keeping the Salmon River Road open to Colson Creek residents, jet boaters leaving Corn Creek and Middle Fork river rafters taking out at Stoddard, Cache Bar and Corn Creek even as firefighters Thursday engaged the fire's south flank in drainages between Owl Creek and Cove Creek Bridge.

Structure protection measures are in place around homes in the Spring Creek area, as well as the Shoup Store. Travelers can reach the Shoup Store; however, the Spring Creek Road is closed north from the junction with the Salmon River Road.

The Mustang Complex Fire grew Thursday to 79,807 acres, moving east toward Spring Creek Road and northeast toward Montana. The Lost Packer Fire, which is burning to the west of Mustang in the Frank Church River of No Return Wilderness, moved south toward Corn Creek.

Structure protection work around Salmon River homes and businesses has prevented the loss of any buildings, and no residents or firefighters have been injured. Firefighters hope similar protective efforts will protect homes at Gattin Ranch if the fire continues north from Cayuse Point.

For general information about the fire and road conditions, please contact the Mustang Fire Information Center at 877-356-8984.

For more information about wildland fires on the Salmon-Challis National Forest, visit InciWeb the Incident Information System: Salmon - Challis National Forest Incidents.


----------



## muttster (Jan 12, 2009)

We just got off today. Our group was the last one to launch from corn creek on Tuesday. Half our group made it in on Monday before they closed the road. The rest of the group was stranded upstream with the some of the food but no boats. After some discussion and some back and forth through the rangers,they told us to launch. They ended up driving to vinegar and catching a jet boat up stream until they found us. 

The river was great. Smoke every morning until the afternoon wind cleared it out. We basically had the river to ourselves which was a great experience. This was a great and unique trip.


----------



## durangotang (Jun 9, 2009)

I just got offered to go on a trip with my dad down the main salmon. our put-in is scheduled for wednesday next week. I have never done this river and my guide book is currently in storage. having a little trouble finding info on the river online but i have a question for you guys. I can either take my friend's ducky down or I can take my whitewater creek boat. any advice on which to take? the ducky would be more comfy but the kayak might be more fun. what rapids are on the main salmon from corn creek to vinegar creek and would it be worth it to take an actual hard shell kayak or should i chill and take a ducky. american whitewater only says that the section is III-IV.

thanks!


----------



## lyhfamily (May 13, 2009)

*Main Salmon Road Closed*

We just got off the Middle Fork mid-day yesterday. I was surprised Cache Bar was not really crowded. As we landed at the take-out a small fire crew were clearing brush and some timber along the road. Our cars had been shuttled but after we loaded, we were told they were closing the road (again) in '15 minutes'. Minutes after leaving the parking area, I got a real appreciation for what a wildfire can/will do. Without warning ,we were blasted with a downdraft of wind, dirt, branches, rocks, and ash. I do not know if the three additional Middle Fork Groups that were between the confluence and Crammer made it out yesterday or not.

The road along the Main, and the Main Salmon have (so far) served as a fire break to keep the fire(s) on the North. Pray for rain, this one is here to stay without it!

Lanny


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

durangotang said:


> I just got offered to go on a trip with my dad down the main salmon. our put-in is scheduled for wednesday next week. I have never done this river and my guide book is currently in storage. having a little trouble finding info on the river online but i have a question for you guys. I can either take my friend's ducky down or I can take my whitewater creek boat. any advice on which to take? the ducky would be more comfy but the kayak might be more fun. what rapids are on the main salmon from corn creek to vinegar creek and would it be worth it to take an actual hard shell kayak or should i chill and take a ducky. american whitewater only says that the section is III-IV.
> 
> thanks!


It's more like II-III this time of year and HOT. Take the ik


----------



## Ben Bade (Aug 14, 2009)

muttster said:


> We just got off today. Our group was the last one to launch from corn creek on Tuesday. Half our group made it in on Monday before they closed the road. The rest of the group was stranded upstream with the some of the food but no boats. After some discussion and some back and forth through the rangers,they told us to launch. They ended up driving to vinegar and catching a jet boat up stream until they found us.
> 
> The river was great. Smoke every morning until the afternoon wind cleared it out. We basically had the river to ourselves which was a great experience. This was a great and unique trip.


Mutt-
Hey I think we were at Cove Creek with the food end of your crew. Glad to hear you guys were able to make it work. We ended up launching at Cove Creek and had a 26 mile/ 10 hour first day but just felt real lucky to get on the river. We rarely ran into other groups. Had a HUGE helicopter hover and dip water no more than 75' from us. Very unique river experience.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

durangotang said:


> I just got offered to go on a trip with my dad down the main salmon. our put-in is scheduled for wednesday next week. I have never done this river and my guide book is currently in storage. having a little trouble finding info on the river online but i have a question for you guys. I can either take my friend's ducky down or I can take my whitewater creek boat. any advice on which to take? the ducky would be more comfy but the kayak might be more fun. what rapids are on the main salmon from corn creek to vinegar creek and would it be worth it to take an actual hard shell kayak or should i chill and take a ducky. american whitewater only says that the section is III-IV.
> 
> thanks!


Take the ducky. Much more exciting.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

durangotang, c'mon dude, start a new thread or hijack the "dutch oven. drain or not to drain" thread or something, if not.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

upshitscreek said:


> durangotang, c'mon dude, start a new thread or hijack the "dutch oven. drain or not to drain" thread or something, if not.


My apologies for being an enabler


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

Here are some pics from Muttster's and my trip last week - launched Tuesday the 14th from Corn and took out at Carey on the 19th.

From Corn Creek on Tuesday the 14th:









Just downstream of Black Creek on the 15th:









Above Elder on the 16th:









Had a clear day on the 17th, then from Maxwell Bar on the 18th:









Morning smoke was pretty thick, but most days the upstream winds cleared most of it out in the late afternoons.


----------



## SALRVRRT (Mar 24, 2011)

Here are some pics of the action along the river road. I believe this was Sat, the 18th.
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Took out at Cache yesterday. Smoky and very windy on final approach. No restrictions on travel. Several rocks did roll down the slope in front of the car and there was fire at the river above Kramer. They have sprinklers rigged around a ton of stuff including all the FS structures at Cache and just about everything else. 

There was intermittent fire on the North side of the road almost up to Shoup or around there. Not sure if it was burned to there or if it was backburned - which I suspect most of it was. 

We had excellent clear weather on the MF. Some smoke the last two evenings. And some sporadic smoke above there. I really was shocked at how clear everything was from Boundary to the B.


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks. Fellow buzzards -- please keep the smoke reports coming. Have an 8/31 launch. Thanks in advance.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

The smoke plume from salmon today 

View attachment 5098




View attachment 5099


----------



## ColoradoBex (Aug 25, 2012)

*I second that!*

Keep the pics coming, we launch 9/6!
You guys rule! Thanx


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

This just posted on inciweb..... Expect Delays on The Salmon River Road - Highway 93 Remains Open for Travel

Incident: Mustang Complex Wildfire Released: 19 hrs. ago Due to rocks and partially burned trees rolling out into the Salmon River Road expect delays of as much as 30-45 minutes while heavy equipment operators move debris from the road surface. The Salmon River Road REMAINS OPEN AT THIS TIME. Despite thick smoke in the area, the Highway 93 corridor running south from Lost Trail Pass through North Fork, Idaho remains open for travel. Motorists are encouraged to use caution as they travel through the North Fork area as there is thick smoke in the area and firefighters and fire equipment in the road.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

They are evacuating north fork today... Not sure what this means for you guys... Sounds like its blowing up right now... There is talk of closing highway 93 north..


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the update. We fly-in to Indian Creek for a MF trip soon. Hope this is under control by then so we don't get stuck at Cache Bar????


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Not a problem I will try and update as I learn more... It went from being so nice Tuesday morning, to being too smokey to go outside in a big hurry..


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

Perhaps the buzz needs a new thread on the fires that risk a MSF and a Main adventure. At least on the short term hopefully.


----------



## hialtitude (Apr 24, 2007)

Last I heard there is a pilot car leading the way to Corn Cr from N. Fork with up to an hour delay. Anybody have more info? I hope to launch tomorrow, Sept. 1st. Thanks.


----------



## eideho (Apr 29, 2009)

Went down to Colson Creek yesterday, no pilot car. Smokey, but better today. Still people going down,but camping limited south side of river. Fire is burning at Lance Bar and down to Sabe Creek and Black Creek (wait for next year's blowouts). Not much to do here but worry about fire in North Fork to Sula. I was evacuated in a level III Wednesday night. Weather not helping. Spotting in the drainages leading to the North Fork.

Agree on a new threat. The fire burned to the river fom Sage Creek to Corn Creek....


----------



## eideho (Apr 29, 2009)

should have read post. I agree that a new thread should be started due to interest in current and future MFS and MS trips. By the time this fire is out, it with the Halstead fire will be in excess of 400,000 acres and likely more if it goes across Highway 93, through my place, and into the Bitterroots to Montana on the east. It is already moving north through the Chrandal creek burn and down into the Sula side.

enough of my whining - you Coloradans (sp?) had a very very bad year too. I guess it was our turn to burn.


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

We just got off the Main yesterday. Access was easy to Corn Ck and the road was in good shape. It was actually harder to get out. They are doing road work on the road to Riggins and have it closed 8-11:30 and 1-6pm.


----------



## hansvhh (Aug 15, 2007)

Duckins, was wondering how the main was... Have a big group coming up to possibly doing the main, or other options as of smoke, firefighters, etc... launching 9/13ish


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

The Main was great, but very different with the smoke. The smoke settled every morning and was dense until the afternoons, when it lifted and we had blue skies. Nobody in our group was bothered by it, but I wouldn't take someone with bad asthma up there.

Our quick stop to check in with the ranger at North Fork was the only delay we had related to the fire. Inciweb.org has a lot of info on the Mustang complex fire. It seemed to be moving northeast towards Montana.

The water was relatively warm, the beaches were huge, and the weather was perfect other than the smoke. We only saw a couple other groups the whole time. I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------

